# Sunterra   Realistic number of points needed



## coco3mom (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi-
I  am a new member, purchased last summer in Florida.  I was sold 4,500 points.  I kept asking if this number of points was enough for my family to travel 1 week during July.  I am a teacher and have 3 children.  Summer is the only time we can travel.  I was assured we could always use the 59 and under 1/2 points and as long as we were flexible about where we wanted to go we should find availability.
My question: for what I need for my family to travel and actually book a vacation...how many points is realistically needed?  I live in Pennsylvania and am happy to go anywhere...beach, mountains....
I need your help!


----------



## caribbean (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Realistic number of points needed*

Coco-

Welcome to TUG. 

What "Brand" of points do you own. There are many points systems and all have a different value table of points. Once we know which system you are in we can maybe help answer your questions.


----------



## coco3mom (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Realistic number of points needed*

Sorry- I am a newbie.  I own 4, 500 Sunterra points/SunOptions.
If I need more points, what is the best and safest way to  purchase.
I am very nervous about attempting to book our first vacation in a few weeks.
Sunterra experts I really need your advice!!!

_No need to duplicate the 1st post.  ouaifer_


----------



## Dollie (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Realistic number of points needed*

What you need is a copy of SunOptions 2006|2007 reservatoins directory.  If you haven't received one yet, give Sunterra a call and request a copy.  It lists all their resorts along with the number of points required during which time periods.  The resorts require different amounts of points for different weeks.  It would be hard to make a statement as to whether or not you have enough points.  Your need the booklet to get the whole story.


----------



## fnewman (Apr 14, 2006)

By looking briefly at my Sunterra catalog I can say that 4,500 SunOtions may get you a 1BR unit somewhere in the Sunterra system, Orlanda, for example, even during July.  However, by using the 'special provisions' they told you about (5 day week or less than 60 days out) larger space can also be had.  That's it in a nutshell, but there can be a lot more discussion on the details of Sunterra, so let us know is you have additional questions.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 14, 2006)

What is the name and week of Sunterra resort that you purchase?


----------



## Spence (Apr 14, 2006)

coco3mom said:
			
		

> I am a new member, purchased last summer in Florida.  I was sold 4,500 points.  I kept asking if this number of points was enough for my family to travel 1 week during July.  I am a teacher and have 3 children.  Summer is the only time we can travel.  I was assured we could always use the 59 and under 1/2 points and as long as we were flexible about where we wanted to go we should find availability.  My question: for what I need for my family to travel and actually book a vacation...how many points is realistically needed?  I live in Pennsylvania and am happy to go anywhere...beach, mountains....I need your help!



If you purchased last summer, you should have the SunOptions directory mentioned.  If not call 877-CLUBSUN and get one.

If you have three kids of any size you'd be looking for a 2BR, 4500 will not get you a 2BR in summer.  What size unit do YOU think you need, you haven't told us.

Quick Getaways, 59days or less prior to check-in, are just not available for prime times like summer unless you happen on a late cancellation, what are the chances? Nil!  This is one of the 'truths' that salesmen often stretch.  Heck, if everyone was always able to get 1/2 price availability, what does that tell you about how the system valuations work?  It just doesn't happen.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Apr 15, 2006)

This sounds like the old Sunterrra "every other year" option they were offering when they started Greensprings so as to close people who could not afford to buy a week. The good news is, if you don't want to travel every year, you could use two years' points for 9,000, which should get you almost anything, with a few thousand left over to add in two years. For example, 7,500 is a good number for prime time. That would be 4,500 from '06 and 3,000 from '07. The left over 1,500 could be added to '08, which would give you 6,000 which might have pretty decent value.


----------



## fnewman (Apr 19, 2006)

While the statements above are generally true, I can verify that it is indeed possible to get a few good deals for the SunOptions you own.  For example, just yesterday I booked a 2BR week in St. Martin for my daughter beginning May 27 for only 3500 SunOptions.  Actually, there is availability at both St. Martin resorts during that 1/2 price timeframe.  While I have not done so, I suspect you can find some additional opportunities at various locations in the sunterra system.


----------



## Cappy (Apr 22, 2006)

But what are the chances of getting a 2 bedroom in ST Maarten in Jan or Feb! How many points would that take with in the 59 days? & what would it take for 1 year ahead/ (Does Sunterra do 1 year ahead?)


----------



## Spence (Apr 22, 2006)

Cappy said:
			
		

> But what are the chances of getting a 2 bedroom in ST Maarten in Jan or Feb! How many points would that take with in the 59 days? & what would it take for 1 year ahead/ (Does Sunterra do 1 year ahead?)


Chances are nil of getting anything in the 59day window in Jan/Feb.  

2BR Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr/May/Jun/Jul/Aug (except for Easter/4th of July)
Flamingo - 10,000
Royal Palm - 7,000
half these values in the 59day window

If you own:
CSV Trust you can do 13months ahead
Flamingo or Royal Palm deeded 12months ahead
any other Club Sunterra 10months ahead


----------



## fnewman (Apr 22, 2006)

Cappy said:
			
		

> But what are the chances of getting a 2 bedroom in ST Maarten in Jan or Feb! How many points would that take with in the 59 days? & what would it take for 1 year ahead/ (Does Sunterra do 1 year ahead?)



I wasn't trying to suggest that a minimal number of SunOptions would trade into peak seasons anywhere in the sytem, just that there are places you can go in addition to pooling them to use every other year.


----------



## clipper (Apr 29, 2006)

We also don't own a lot of SunOptions.  Besides pooling our SunOptions every other year, we have also used our points for less than a week and paid for the rest of the days we are staying.  I just book online using WebRes for 5 days for example.  Then I call Club Sunterra to pay for the extra 2 days.  Remember that weekend days are more expensive than weekday days, whether you are using points or cash.

Club Sunterra gives its members a discounted price at its resorts.  (Some resorts, like the Sedona Springs, are not available with the cash option.  They are only available using SunOptions.)  Depending on your situation, this might be more appropriate than owning more points every year and being committed to a higher maintenance fee.  It might be a good way to try things out until you are sure you want to own more points.

Mercedes


----------



## NTHC (May 5, 2006)

A small amount of points can get you some wonderful vacations through Sunterra.  You need to be patient and you need to be willing to consider less than 7 days when calling them for vacations. Their online system is not up to date and the best way to get a nice vacation is to call them daily.  

Cindy


----------

